# Pic request: A6 w/ 19" rims, stagger size if possible



## pjp13 (Jul 27, 2003)

Please post any pics you have of 19"s on an A6> 
I am thinking about doing 8.5 in front & 9.5 in rear.......
Thanks


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: A6 w/ 19" rims, stagger size if possible (pjp13)*

You do know that staggering hurts performance on an A6, right?


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: A6 w/ 19" rims, stagger size if possible (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

oh no! 2% more understeer call the handling police!


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: A6 w/ 19" rims, stagger size if possible (Silver4dr)*

On a car that already understeers.
Nobody said you couldn't do it or that it would fall apart. Those of us who spend our mod dollars to improve performance just have a hard time understanding the appeal of spending the money on staggered wheels on a car when it is a performance downgrade.
If it floats your boat, have at it.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: A6 w/ 19" rims, stagger size if possible (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Hey South
FYI - Your registry link is dead.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: A6 w/ 19" rims, stagger size if possible (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_FYI - Your registry link is dead.

I just tried it and it works for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: A6 w/ 19" rims, stagger size if possible (GLS-S4)*

The registry on AudiWorld is a little flakey. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Works often enough to make the hassle of creating my own site/page not worth it.


----------



## aoei74 (Jan 14, 2004)

if you really wanted to get a staggered look why not just get a set of wheels with a staggered offset. That's another option, I'm working on pics of my car. Right now running 19" ch's for winter, I have a set of iforged seneka's for summer.


----------



## pjp13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (aoei74)*

I think staggard offset is the way I will endup going.....
Save money on tires too. 
Cheers & thanks for on the .02$ oppinions


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (pjp13)*

I would stay away from staggered too. get a wheel that has a wider lip and different offset in the back like the AXIS Decade. Also remember you can't rotate your wheel any more; gotta dismount/remount tires each time.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (formulagigi)*

Here are mine, they are NOT staggered though.
Check this site gallery, they ahve oevr 100 pictures of Audis with different rims.
http://www.gmpperformance.com/...rID=2


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

19" Hartmann RS4 DTM
















Yes, I know I have a lot of wheel gap. Coilovers will be installed this summer.


----------

